# Lunar Phases Fertility Calendar



## xshell79

just something i came across to pass the time away whilst ttc.....you might find intresting



a little about the lunar phases on fertility ...........

https://www.epigee.org/menstruation_lunar_fertility.html

https://www.askbaby.com/lunar-fertility.htm

https://fertility.amuchbetterway.com/fertility-calendar-for-natural/



find your own fertile phases of the lunar chart below


https://www.astro.com/cgi/ade.cgi


let me know what you think ladies ​


heres how to get ur chart 

right once u filled the form in then when it goes on to a new page down the left side click on

- free horoscopes then....
-horoscope drawings and calculations...then
- extended chart selection

then it will go onto another page and where it says method choose special chart then under that choose lunar phases fertility calendar...then click show chart then its done

sorry its long winded but its free every other site u have to pay!


----------



## xshell79

this is my lunar fertility chart 

https://www.astro.com/cgi/showgif.cgi?lang=e&gif=astro_95_01_anonymous_2010617_hp.57915.18484.gif&res=100&va=&cid=8ryfileKvJ6YI-u1276786140 

i just filled the little form in so will give it ago, if its correct that we all have 2 fertility phases during our cycles! it carnt do any harm covering extra bases ..hehe


----------



## nevertogether

i don't understand where you go to make your own :shrug:


----------



## CandiceJM

I'm sorry, but I can't seem to find my fertility chart on that site. I filled out the information it requested, and it sent me to a screen with choices to read my horoscope and such. ?


----------



## xshell79

use this link fill in the few questions 

https://www.astro.com/cgi/ade.cgi

when u filled it in it will go onto another page and where it says method choose special chart then under that choose lunar phases fertility calendar...then click show chart then its done...

let me know how u get on with it


----------



## xshell79

il have alook to find the direct link think i put it wrong


----------



## nevertogether

interesting!!! what do the little red blocks mean?


----------



## xshell79

sorry ladies..right once u filled the form in then when it goes on to a new page down the left side click on

- free horoscopes then....
-horoscope drawings and calculations...then
- extended chart selection

then it will go onto another page and where it says method choose special chart then under that choose lunar phases fertility calendar...then click show chart then its done

sorry its long winded but its free every other site u have to pay!


----------



## nevertogether

i figured it out shell, now i'm just trying to figure out how to read it hehe


----------



## xshell79

red blocks- they are ur fertile days during ur lunar part of ur cycle.... 

sorry its long winded thow but if u can follow what to do u will get ur charts... xx


----------



## Gemie

I've got my chart I just don't know hw to read it! Does it tell you somewhere?


----------



## nevertogether

haha i think it does a little bit under the chart gemie, but it doesn't really tell me much different than what i already knew


----------



## xshell79

if u see red blocks on it that is ur lunar fertile days in ur cycle


----------



## Gemie

Oh okay girls thanks :)


----------



## xshell79

there are other sites with info on but u have to pay ..just thought it was good when ttc and pass the time away...


----------



## nevertogether

thanks shell!!


----------



## Gemie

It is really interesting thank you!


----------



## xshell79

yeh it is intresting only found it bout an hour ago i just wounderd thow if u dont ov till a while after how can u concieve ..does that make sense????

im gonna give it ago on them days (all red blocks big and small) just to see as im curious and wont cost nothing just extra bding!


----------



## nevertogether

mine actually already match my normal predicted o days


----------



## xshell79

mines a few days before i ov normaly so will see but as i have 28/33 day cycles that will be fun!

strange isnt it that the lunar matches or roughly matches our ovulation time even thow its a lunar chart!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah that's actually REALLY weird!


----------



## xshell79

ur lunar red days are set but ur ov changes depending on when u ov sometimes could be earlier or later etc!!! got me puzzled!!


hope theres someone out there with knowledge about this stuff as i dnt really know only just about what i read!!! freakkkyyy


----------



## JD'2

here mines https://www.astro.com/cgi/chart.cgi...=1&btyp=95&sday=17&smon=6&syr=2010&hsy=0&rs=0

mines like at the begining until october


----------



## ellieb31

This is really interesting...https://www.epigee.org/menstruation_lunar_fertility.html


----------



## ellieb31

Mine says that my lunar fertile phase begins on the day that AF is due???:wacko: not sure how that's supposed to work?


----------



## Gemie

ellieb31 said:


> This is really interesting...https://www.epigee.org/menstruation_lunar_fertility.html

Very interesting!


----------



## xshell79

hi ellie hope u dont mind ive used the link u posted on the main page of the thread as it useful for ppl to read ...it makes it easier to understand....

its all very intresting and confusing too!


----------



## ellieb31

'Many feel that lunar phase fertility could be responsible for spontaneous ovulation during the month and could explain why some women get pregnant while they have their period.'

That explains it then but I'm not really sure I want to have sex when I'm on my period!!


----------



## xshell79

that dont sound too nice..guess it depends on what sort of af ppl have

least this could mean more chances of getting a :bfp: too


----------



## cloud9

thanks though im not sure how to read it ! is the red blocks your fertile period? can you change it.........


----------



## xshell79

yes the red blocks r ur lunar fertile time during ur cycle u carnt change them they are unique to u hun with the phases of the moon from when u were born... so thats extra time to get :bfp: during ur cycle!


----------



## cloud9

ooooh! it said 18th-21st for mine this month!! extra :sex: :wohoo:

lol
thanks for info :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

fx'd for u ..mines 14th-17th june so im going to pounce on oh again tonight hehe i hopefuly be ov'ing soon ..............illbe keeping an eye on you getting ur :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## maddog37

Interesting. My AF started 2 days after my chart said it would this month. I'll see how ov will compare. I expected ov about 5-6 days later than the chart says, but maybe this is the reason why my cycle lengths vary? 

AF acts more like a tide now? lol!


----------



## xshell79

think afs do vary as mine arent acurate. Its the red days that are important as there unique to u not the af and ov as there guesses


----------



## lauraclili

I just did mine and the red blocks overlap with the projected times for Oving... It is strange. Did it also show genders on your charts? It did, for the first four months on mine. So, I suppose according to my chart, if I get pregnant next month, I'll be having a boy... I'm not sure what I make of it all tbh!


----------



## KatieRi

My expected OV was right there along with my fertile time which shows as when I'm on??? :S


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This chart is kinda scary LOL its dead on for the next year with all my projected ovulation dates thats crazy !!! and for the month of august it shows chances for a a boy from a cycle that started in july and jenny renny predicted a bfp in august from a cycle in july with the sex being a boy how much of a coincidence i that , I wonder if she uses something similar to this to do her predictions?


----------



## Lainey Baby

what does the black and yellow dots mean?

this is very weird for sure...it shows a girl and boy for each month but for some reason, its blank for this month on mine??

take a look
https://www.astro.com/cgi/chart.cgi...=2&btyp=95&sday=18&smon=6&syr=2010&hsy=0&rs=0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It shows mine with no sex but i got red blocks so mabey that means no chance of a baby that month ? it would be right cause af showed up for me today just started getting heavier :cry:


----------



## Lainey Baby

hmmm could be...they should clarify that if thats what it means, you'd think. sorry your af started for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No worries im used to it after 9 years lol But now it gives me hope that Jenny Renny might be right with her prediction so i will be trying everything i can afford to for the second cycle in july :thumbup: Going to take this next cycle as a relaxer just going to BD when we feel like it and not use softcups or smep plan but i will still temp and chart cp ect.. and opks so i can get some data for my own knowledge of my own cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lainey Baby

aww 9 years! im sorry to hear that. i do hope that it doesnt take you much long!

sounds like you have a good plan =)


----------



## Iampreg

Hi Ladies,

Did this calendar work for any of you. I have been desperately ttc from last 2 years and have come across this post today. I feel very positive knowing about the lunar conception days. I would appriciate if you could share your experience.

Thank you in advance
Trisha


----------

